
Turbid: A High-Entropy Random Generator (2005) - Tomte
http://www.av8n.com/turbid/paper/turbid.htm
======
matt_wulfeck
> _It uses the thermal fluctuations intrinsic to the computer’s audio I /O
> system._

Took me a bit to find it, but here's the source of the entropy. This leaves
out one of the most underserved clients of randomness: virtual machine guests.
In that case I think it better to stick with haveged[0], or pass the host's
entropy down to the guest and call it a day.

We really don't need a "constant" source of entropy as such is provided by
Torbid, unless you're using some piece of software that _insists_ on reading
from /dev/random instead of urandom. Instead we need just enough random bytes
to seed a well tested and suitable CSPRNG, such as one based on the Fortuna
algorithm[1].

0\. [http://www.issihosts.com/haveged/](http://www.issihosts.com/haveged/)

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortuna_(PRNG)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortuna_\(PRNG\))

